# انا متوتر يا مهندسين العرب بتخصص هندسة الطيران ومستقبلي سوف يضيع ( اعطوني النصائح )



## muhannad2 (21 يونيو 2006)

مرحبا اخواني المهندسين الهرب ( مهندسين الطيران )

انا متوتر جدا جدا جدا بدخولي التخصص هندسة الطيران

وسبب توتري : اني اخاف ان يكون تخصص صعب ولا شي سوف يساعدوني

اخاف زملائي يعرفون يشتغلون بالعملي وانا ماعرف اشتغل في الهندسه عملي

واخاف المواد تكون صعبه


وللعلم سوف اتخصص في Aircraft Maintenance Technology

يعني راح اكون مهندس صيانة الطيران بشهادة دبلوم

ولما على دبلوم عالي راح يكون لي خيارين

وهما

Airframes and Aeroengines Higher Diploma 

Avionics Higher Diploma 

وكما ذكرت سابقا انني حاصل على امتياز في هندسة الميكانيكيه

واريد ان اسألكم


تخصص هندسة الطير ان ماذا يحتاج؟

والعملي ماذا يحتاج؟

هل العملي يحتاج الى قوه وجسم قوي ام ماذا

لانني استغرب يوجد بنات بهذا التخصص ولكن ليس في الامارات


انا استشرت اهلي وكلهم يشجعوني اني ادخل هالتخصص

ووكلت نفسي الى الله

وللعلم لو غيرت راي ماعندي تخصص ثانيه احبه او اطمح فيه

انصحوني ببعض الاشياء التي تجعلني طالب متفوق

وانصحوني اذا كان هذا التخصص صعب جدا ام ماذا

والله ماعندي حد اسأله غيركم لانكم عندكم خبره في هذا المجال 

واتمنى ماتخيبون ظني فيكم


----------



## جاسر (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله أخي العزيز

واضح انك متوتر حتى كتبت كلمة العرب >> الهرب 




muhannad2 قال:


> وللعلم لو غيرت راي ماعندي تخصص ثانيه احبه او اطمح فيه




1. أنت تعرف ماذا تريد فتوكل على الله ولا تنسى صلاة الاستخارة.

2. ما فهمته أنك معك شهادة بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية وستدرس دبلوم عالي في مجال صيانة الطائرات, وهذا لا يتطلب جهد بدني عالي بل جهد مناسب كونك شاب, والجهد غالباً في الزيارات الميدانية الاشرافية وأحياناً تظطر لجهد أكبر مثل دخول مناطق ضيقة مثل تانكي الوقود وهذا نادر حسب علمي.

3. دراسة هندسة الطيران ( النظرية ) ماتعه ماتعه ماتعه فقط إذا كان لديك ميول وفضول ويبدو أنت كذلك.

4. لم أمارس صيانة الطائرات عملياً وانما عملت شهرين في الخطوط السعودية وهذا انطباعي عنها

بنصوص النصائح

فهناك أمور معروفه مثل المطالعة الحرة في التخصص, والحضور المستمر...... الخ وطالما انك امتياز فأنت (أبخص)

وما رأيت أعجب في نفع الطلبة مثل بر الوالدين

وفقك الله وفتح عليك وأخذ بناصيتك الى الحق

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 يونيو 2006)

لازم يكون كما قال الاخ جاسر احب اضيف لازم تكون مطلع كويس وتكون عندك ثقه بنفسك


----------



## muhannad2 (21 يونيو 2006)

والله مشكووور يالغالي

جاسر على هذه النصائح الحلووه

ولكن ليس لدي بكالريوس هندسة الطيران

انا لدي دبلوم ثانويه عامه ( هندسة ميكانيكية )

وانا من النوع الطلاب الذين دائما موجودين بالمحاضرات ومهتمين بالدراسه 


وانا استمتع في النظري وخاصة عندما كنت في الهندسة الميكانيكيه كنت اخذ اعلى الدرجات في النظري
وايضا العملي

ولكن يسيطر علي الخوف الشديد

اريد منكم النصائح التي تجعلني متميز في هذا التخصص

وانا لا احب التخصصات الثانيه

وليس لي فضول نحوهم

ولكن اهلي وامي وابي يشجعوني بدخول هذا المجال وهم يريدون يفتخرون بانني مهندس طيران


----------



## muhannad2 (21 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووور اخوي مهندس وليد سمير على هذه النصيحه الرائعه


----------



## جاسر (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي العزيز مهنّد أنت تعرف ماذا تريد فتوكل على الله, ولم أقرأ أي شيء يسبب لك
خوف سوى أنك تجهل ماذا ستتعلم, الخبر السار أنك ستتعلمه خطوة خطوة في دراستك
الجديدة وطالما انك امتياز فأنت مؤهل.

المهم لا تنسى صلاة الاستخارة فالله أعلم وأقدر وكلنا نشاء إذا شاء سبحانه

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## muhannad2 (27 يونيو 2006)

اخي الجاسر

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه النصائح

ولا اخفى عليك عندما زرت مكان العمل والدراسه شعرت براحه نفسيه كبيره واتمنى ان ادرس هذا التخصص لو مهما كلف الامر

والحمد لله انني املك للغة الانجليزيه جيدا

واتمنى ان اتوفق بهذا المجال والتخصص

تسلم ياحبيب قلبي


----------



## م.علاء إسماعيل (27 يونيو 2006)

و الله يا أخي أنا شخصياً أعتقد أن اصعب قسم في الهندسة هو المكانيكا و ما دمت متفوقاً فيها فانك إنشاء الله متوفق في غيرها و لا تنسى ان العلم بالتعلم و عليك بالمتابعة والاجتهاد و لا أظنك ستواجه أي مشكلة فكل شيء يمكن تعلمه.


----------



## nahar2000 (1 يوليو 2006)

أخي العزيز (مهند2) ,لاتجعل التخوف يكون لك ذريعة للتهرب من مواجهة التحديات المهنية وأنت قد قطعت شوطا لابأس به ,, ولايوجد فوارق مهنية سوى فارق الانظباط المهني والتقيد بشروط السلامة وجميع المعايير الهندسية الواردة في تعليمات منظمة الطيران الفيدرالي,,

اذا كانت دراستك في احدى الدول العربية ,فلن تجد صعوبة في ذلك. ,واذا انت تريد هذه الدراسة في الدول الغربية فيتطلب منك معرفة اللغة الانجليزية ,,

بعد ذلك ,, ستتلقى مادتين اساسيتين (ترم 1),, رياضيات ,, فيزياء,,
4 نقاط لكل مادة ,, 2,5 من 4 = ناجح

basic tech maintenance >>>2m,onths

general maintenance <<<6 mo
powerplant <<<< 6 mo
air frame specialty <<<<<,,8 mo

kimo lab>>> 1 mo

deploma pretest . and labrary

test 

faa book review 10 days


faa test 

اختبار الرخصة المهنية (فني محركات 500 سؤال) يأتي منها 100 سؤال ,الاجابة اختياري
==============( فني هياكل 1000سؤال) يأتي منها 100سؤال, الاجابة اختياري

وبالتوفيق



نهار


----------



## mr_aviator (1 يوليو 2006)

ربنااا يوفقك دراسه الطيرااان متعه


----------



## muhannad2 (1 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووورين حبايبي والله فيكم الخير

وربي يعطيكم الف الصحه والعافيه والله انكم طيبين كلكم

والدراسه سوف تكون باللغة الانجليزيه

انا احب اللغة الانجليزيه لانني في الثانويه كنت ادرس الهندسة الميكانيكيه باللغة الانجليزيه وكنت متفوق فيها والحمد لله

والان انهيت المرحله الـتاسيسة بالدبلوم العالي وحصلت بالانجليزي بمستوى جيد جدا والحمد لله

توكلت على الله ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

واتمنى لكم التوفيق يا حبايبي


----------



## muhannad2 (1 يوليو 2006)

اخي nahar2000

فعلا هناك اختبارالرخصة المهنية (فني محركات 500 سؤال) يأتي منها 100 سؤال ,الاجابة اختياري
والكليه اخبرتنا عن هذا الاختبار وان شاء الله نتفوق به

تحياتي لك

وتسلم ياحبيبي


----------

